# ++ GruvenParts.com Releases Bullet Proof Hardware for VW's !!



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GruvenParts.com* is located in Atlanta, GA and specializes in fabricating bulletproof hardware for your VW.
We do not sell off the shelf parts. Instead, we focus on hand made, high quality custom parts that are intended for serious track abuse. In fact, the company was founded for one simple reason: *We get pissed off when parts break.*
We have supplied our hardware to many of the larger forum vendors, racing teams, and weekend warriors alike. In fact, the ideas behind most of what we currently sell comes from the great people on the forums like you! If you would like us to design a custom part for your vehicle, please feel free to get in touch with us. *If you lead us to another part, you will be given free or deeply discounted parts for evaluating prototypes*. Just email or call – it's, that’s simple. 
Finally, a word about customer service. We *KNOW* the customer comes first. In our years of service, we have not had ONE SINGLE customer walk away dissatisfied. But don’t take our word for it – ask around on the forums. If you find someone unhappy with us, please tell them to get in touch with us immediately. Emails and phone calls are answered personally and promptly. 
Take a look at our current VW offerings - come visit us at * http://www.GruvenParts.com *
**** NOW SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!****

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines – Corrado thru R32!*
We were the 1st to build this part and its what started us off! If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by http://www.GruvenParts.com. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it’s the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It’s on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse!

*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - AFP and BDF VR6*
Another Vortex 1st - You guys told us about the chronic rattles common to the intake manifold of the AFP and BDF VR6's and we listened. These bushings provide the fit VW should have used to prevent intake manifold wear. (The R32 intake bushings are coming soon!)

*Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*
Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (common to most cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6)

*Billet 12V VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 12V VR6*
GruvenParts.com offers ultra sleek lightweight 12V VR6 crank, power steering, water pump, and tensioner pulleys for your 12V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum. Regular and under drive available. Buy them as a set and save!

*MKIII ABA Billet Lightweight Crank Pulley*
A *non-underdriven* billet aluminum crank pulley for the MK3 2.0 ABA. This pulley has been redesigned to minimize rotating mass while keeping the same OEM diameter, thus avoiding the typical problems with other guys underdrive pulleys. 
This one weighs over 2 lbs less than the stock pulley and comes complete with new grade 10.9 hardware for a turn key installation. The timing mark has also been machined in. 
Fits all MK3 Golf/Jetta 2.0 ABA engines.

*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*
We also offer lightweight 24V VR6 crank, water pump, and tensioner pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. Same great quality as the 12V pulleys, but tailored for your 24V VR6 engine !

*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*
Check out our ultra light pulley sets for your 1.8T/2.0 VW and Audi. Reduced rotational mass, underdrive, and precision CNC’d from billet aluminum. Buy as a set and save!

*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*
This part replaces the useless rubber donut (OEM P/N 035-959-209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. This ones holds the pump and hoses tight!

*Billet / Carbon Fiber / Chrome "VeeChain"*
Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine with this keychain. An instant conversation starter with girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. An Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission.

*5 Axis CNC’d Billet Hood Pull – All MKIV Golf/Jetta Wagon*
Murphy is a mother…Ours is crafted from a solid block of aerospace grade aluminum on 1 of our 5 axis CNC's for a perfect fit. Forget about the “Pray and Pull” theory, you're not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt to install. (MKIV Jetta Version coming soon)

*CNC Pressed MSD Coil Pack Brackets MK3 and MK4 VR6*
Use this CNC formed, powder coated Aerospace grade aluminum bracket to mount your new MSD coils on MK3 or MK4 VR6 engines. We all know how poorly the OEM Beru units hold up - so get serious about your VR6 ignition and step up to MSD! Leave the cheaply made, overpriced Beru coils for the competition!

*New Beetle RSI Grab Handles*
A must for any New Beetle owner seeking that truley custom interior. It's made from a slab of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum on one of our 5 axis CNC's, then hand polished to perfection.

*Billet Upper "Rad Neck" - all Corrado*
This part is designed to replace the weak plastic factory radiator neck (prone to cracking and dropping chunks in your radiator over time). We closed the book on this part, and it will never need to be replaced again. "Wife-beater" t-shirt not included.

*Billet Upper Radiator Hose Y Junction - MK3 VR6 5sp*
An absolute MUST HAVE for all MK3 VR6 owners with 5sp trans. The most documented cause of replacement on this hose is due to the plastic Y adapter fitting which connects the 3 short hose pieces. The plastic VW Y pipe cannot be bought separately, and is not suited for the high temperatures under the hood. Hell, its plastic – what did you expect?! Dont buy the OEM plastic part or more expensive alternatives when you can buy this BILLET ALUMINUM TIG welded replacement part for half the price!








*What's In Development?*
We always have new projects in development at http://www.GruvenParts.com. The VR6 thermostat housing could definitely use the *"Billet Treatment"*. Its in work, don't worry (just trying to find lower tooling costs!). 
Look for our billet R32 hood release handle, 1.8T coolant flange, MK5 camber plates, MK3 and MK4 Skid Plates (MK5 soon, too!), and many other great parts.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for weekend
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## T_Dub (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_An instant conversation starter with girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset.

lol @ that. I gotta get a vr6 now just so I can have girls ask me about my 15 degree cylinder offset.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (T_Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T_Dub* »_
lol @ that. I gotta get a vr6 now just so I can have girls ask me about my 15 degree cylinder offset.

Anything we can do to help your chances


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

any updates on the T stat housing?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

Nothing new on the tstat housing yet. It requires a hell-a-cious investment in tooling and we're building to that. Have to sell a few more of the existing product line to work up to it. Stay tuned.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Up to the top


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Mid-week bumpski


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Everything is in stock








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Its all in stock ready to ship








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Much more in the works, thanks for all suggestions and pls stay tuned. 
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Lots more BILLET on the way : coolant flanges, oil filter flanges, dip stick seals, ect...
Stay tuned, we're turning copious amounts of Alcoa's finest into unbreakable VW and Audi parts








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for a Monday


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Much more in the works, stay tuned


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Whats the status with the vr6 thermostat housing?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (nubVR)*

In the works. High tooling cost is prohibitive at the moment but we'll get it. Its why we even started this company...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for almost friday








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Help us with new part ideas - just email us, if we build your design, you get FREE PARTS to try out. Cant beat that








[email protected]
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Everything is in stock ready to ship !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Monday bumpski


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Cheers





























http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Any suggestions for parts you need made?
Pls email me - [email protected]


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Monday bump for billet shhtuff.
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Friday bump !!


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Just got my mk4 Billet Crackpipe and Vr6 headspacer keychain







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









all the buddies are jealous
Amazing quality! i will definatly be buying the t-stat housing when its ready
thanks again guys!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_Just got my mk4 Billet Crackpipe and Vr6 headspacer keychain







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









all the buddies are jealous
Amazing quality! i will definatly be buying the t-stat housing when its ready
thanks again guys!

thats what we like to hear








Show us some install pics of that crackpipe


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Many new billet parts coming soon, stay tuned


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Friday bumpski


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com
Lots o' billet stuff


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

almost friday bump.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

midweek bump


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

It's been years, give us the billet t-stat housing! 
Otherwise bump for excellent products http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeh I hear ya! Its the $65k in tooling costs holding us back on that 1 at the moment. Stay tuned though, we started this adventure called GruvenParts.com with that 1 part in mind ... so we gotta do it. Wish I had a rich uncle ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for it being FRY-DAY


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Lots of new parts coming soon, stay tuned (and thanks for patience!)
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for more billet coming ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the orders! Stay tuned for more parts soon.
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump again


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for billet parts


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Everything is in stock








Check out http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* MK3 Billet Alt Pulley On Sale Now for Only $59 !! *
http://www.GruvenParts.com is proud to release our CNC manufactured lightweight billet ABA alternator pulleys for all MK3 Golf and Jetta. It weighs in at only 95 grams (3 times lighter than OEM) and will allow your ABA engine jump off idle much quicker.

*Billet ABA Lightweight Drive Belt Pulleys*
(click the image)
Buy this with our lightweight billet ABA crank pulley for more than 2.5 lbs of rotating mass reduction on the ABA engine. Pulley package discounts apply !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

All parts in stock


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

New billet parts coming soon


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

More new parts coming soon, we appreciate the vast # of emails and IM suggestions. 
As always, call us or email with any questions about current or future product line.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Good week for tuning bump


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for more billet parts


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for more parts coming soon!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Coming soon :
Adjustable R32/TT rear control arms
1.8T Billet Coolant Flange
Much more ...
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------

